# APR is pleased to present APR Mobile!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present APR Mobile!

APR Mobile is a simple yet powerful tool designed to enhance the APR tuning experience.






APR Mobile installs on smart phones, tablets and other devices and provides a wireless connection to the vehicle’s engine control unit or ECU. Once connected, the device can be used to access APR’s EMCS program switching features, read and clear fault codes and data log the ECU at high data rates not found on other commercially available tools. The app can also be used to access APR’s latest news articles, locate dealers in APR’s network and review previously saved data logging sessions.

With direct access to the ECU, APR Mobile has the ability to support and interact with any functionality APR codes into the OEM ECU. That which is available today is only the beginning!

Should the need ever arise, where available APR's existing EMCS program switching features still remain conveniently accessible through the OEM cruise control stalk.

*Home*










Upon launching the application, the home screen provides the user with the currently loaded APR program mode, number of fault codes found, the latest news from APR and connection status to the APR Dongle and the ECU.

The navigation bar at the bottom gives access to APRs EMCS program switching and features, APR Mobile Explorer data logging suite, APR Fault Code Diagnostic Center and APR’s Dealer Locator tool.

*EMCS*










Program switching, security and anti-theft made easy!

The EMCS screen displays a list of installed programs and details such as version number and required minimum octane. If purchased, the Anti-Theft function provides a means to immobilize the vehicle the next time anyone attempts to start the engine. To protect unauthorized access, enabling Security Lockout provides a means to lock the ECU with a user defined password.

MED17.x ECU platforms support program switching on the fly!

*APR Mobile Explorer Data logging Suite*










High speed datalogging!

Data logging has proven to be an essential tool in vehicle diagnosis and learning the inner workings of the engine, but commercially available tools are slow and painfully limited. APR’s Mobile ECU Explorer has complete access to the inner workings of the ECU, similar to those available to APR’s calibration experts and OEM engineers alike.

APR Mobile Explorer is capable of wirelessly logging enough variables at once to get a complete overview of the engines current operating state and does so at sample rates fast enough for detailed analysis. For each supported ECU and engine type, APR’s engineers hand select operating values, which they feel are beneficial for your diagnosis needs. Should the need arise for access to more variables on new platforms, APR’s engineers can instantly push more variables to the phone without requiring the user to update the application.

APR Mobile Explorer can graph multiple items in real time and allow the end user to stop and recall the logging sessions to precisely read individual values in greater detail. Each log is automatically saved and can be emailed in a convenient .csv format for later analysis on desktop computers.

*APR Fault Code Diagnostic Center*










APR’s fault code erase makes diagnos quick and simple. Should the vehicle ever throw a check engine light or fault code, the application will alert the end user with information related to the code. In many cases the code is related to something simple, such as an unplugged sensor, or loose gas cap. In such case, end user diagnosis and repair is simple, potentially prevent a costly and time-consuming trip to the dealership or repair shop. With a simple click of a button, fault codes can be cleared.

*APR Dealer Locator*










Finding an APR Dealer has never been easier. The APR Dealer Locator searched for all dealers near the device's current location. From here it's simple to call or email the dealer, get directions to their location or visit their website for more details!

*APR Mobile Bluetooth Dongle*










Wireless connection to your vehicle is simple, easy and secure. The APR Mobile Bluetooth Dongle connects to the vehicles OBD-II port and established a secure connection between the vehicle’s ECU and supported smart devices.

The ECU must be loaded with an APR Mobile compatible ECU Upgrade to take advantage of all supported features in their fullest. Where supported, this flash is a free upgrade to existing APR ECU upgrade customers.

The APR Mobile Dongle will only work for one vehicle. The app works on unlimited devices.

*Support*

APR Mobile is supported on select smart devices, in select countries and on select vehicle platforms. Please take a moment to read and understand if you are compatible. Please make sure you meet all qualifications before purchasing the APR Mobile App or APR Mobile Dongle.

*AT THIS TIME, APR MOBILE IS ONLY SUPPORTED IN NORTH AMERICA. FULL SUPPORT WILL HIT OTHER MARKETS ONCE STOCK OF APR MOBILE DONGLES ARE SHIPPED AROUND THE WORLD.*

*APR Mobile App*

APR Mobile is currently supported on Apple iDevices with Apple iOS 6 and newer. 
The App will only show on Apple's App store in markets Apple defines as "English Speaking Markets."


iPhone 3GS and Newer
iPad 2 and Newer
iPad mini and Newer
iPad touch (4th Gen) and Newer

*Supported ECU / Engine Platforms*

The following NORTH AMERICAN vehicle platforms are currently supported:


Bosch MED 9.x - 2.0T FSI, 2.0 TFSI & 2.0 TSI (EA113)
Bosch MED 17.x - 2.0 TSI & 2.0 TFSI (EA888 Gen 1)
Bosch MED 17.x - 3.0 TFSI with Audi Valve Lift (EA888 Gen 2)
Bosch MED 9.x - 2.5 TFSI
Bosch MED 17.x - 3.6L FSI VR6 (Gen 2)
Bosch MED 17.x - 4.0 TFSI V8
Bosch MED 17.x - 4.2L FSI V8 (Gen 2)

An APR Mobile compatible ECU Upgrade is required to take advantage of APR Mobile and is a free upgrade for existing APR ECU Upgrade customers. Features, logging rates, and programs may vary from ECU to ECU and vehicle to vehicle. Please refer to each ECU Upgrade page for a list of currently available EMCS programs and options. 

If a Mobile compatible ECU Upgrade is not ready for the vehicle’s ECU box code, revision and currently installed software, an APR dealer can request the file to be made during normal business hours. Typical turnaround time for MED17.x is the same day. MED 9.x requests typically turn around a day later.

*Prices*

APR Mobile Dongle - EM100023 - $199.99 
APR Mobile App - 745783887 - $1.99

*How to Buy*

The APR Mobile Dongle can be purchased from APR through our APR Mobile Product Page or conveniently through an APR Dealer.

The APR Mobile App can be purchased through the Apple App Store.

The vehicle's ECU must be updated to APR Mobile compatible software either by sending the ECU to APR with an APR ECU Order Form with "APR Mobile" checked, or by visiting an APR Dealer.


----------

